# Temporada de ciclones no Índico de 2014-2015



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2014 às 04:10)

*Nomes no Índico Sudoeste de 2014 - 2015*

Adjali 
Bansi 
Chedza 
Diamondra 
Eunice 
Fundi 
Glenda 
Haliba 
Ikola 
Joalane 
Kesha 
Lugenda 
Mahara
Nathan 
Oscar 
Puleng 
Quenelle 
Roselina 
Sitara 
Tarik 
Umali 
Vuntu 
Wezi 
Xolani 
Yolande 
Zita


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2014 às 04:11)

O primeiro ciclone da temporada do  Índico Sudoeste  2014/2015 se formou e recebeu o nome de Adjali. 
O ciclone pode se fortalecer nas próximas 24h e chegar na categoria 2 ou 3 na minha opinião.


----------



## Tstorm (29 Nov 2014 às 01:18)

Adjali chegou apenas à categoria 1.
Ciclone Tropical 2 se formou e atualmente tem a força de uma tempestade tropical. O próximo nome é Bansi.


----------



## Tstorm (1 Dez 2014 às 16:20)

Ciclone Tropical 2 se dissipou.
Para a Météo-France, responsável pela bacia, Ciclone Tropical 2 foi uma depressão tropical, por isso não recebeu nome.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Dez 2014 às 04:17)

Nos últimos 15 dias, tivemos uma depressão tropical e a tempestade tropical Bakung. 
Nenhum afetou alguma localidade habitada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Jan 2015 às 03:47)

Ciclone tropical Bansi que se formou no dia 09 de Janeiro, se intensificou para categoria 5. 
As ilhas Mauricio, Reunião e Rodrigues podem sentir os efeitos desse ciclone.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Jan 2015 às 23:42)

O ciclone está afetando as ilhas de Saint Brandon (Cargados Carajos) e Rodrigues.
 A primeira tem apenas 65 moradores, já na segunda cerca de 41,5 mil. 

Terá um grande olho.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Jan 2015 às 23:43)

INVEST 93S está sendo observado para o possível desenvolvimento no Canal de Moçambique.
Madagascar deve acompanhar o desenvolvimento desse sistema.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Jan 2015 às 14:52)

Bansi pode chegar novamente a categoria 5.
Ilhas Rodrigues pode sofrer o impacto direto do ciclone.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jan 2015 às 18:26)

Bansi afetou as ilhas Rodrigues como categoria 4.






INVEST 93 se fortaleceu para tempestade tropical Chedza
48 pessoas morreram no Malawi devido as fortes chuvas e inundações causadas pelo ciclone.

O ciclone fez landfall em Madagascar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jan 2015 às 04:08)

Relâmpagos vistos da ISS no olho do Ciclone Bansi.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jan 2015 às 17:50)

Enchentes causadas pelo ciclone Chedza deixaram até o momento 260 mortos no Malawi, Moçambique e Madagascar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jan 2015 às 18:28)

Dois Ciclone Tropicais estão ativos sobre o Índico Sul. Eunice é o (a) mais forte, com ventos acima de 150km/h.






Pelas projeções da Meteo-France nenhum dos sistemas é ameaça a países ou territórios.










Fonte: Rodolfo Alves


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2015 às 23:00)




----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2015 às 21:30)

EO


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jan 2015 às 03:26)

Eunice se fortaleceu para categoria 5.
Segundo categoria 5 de 2015 e o ciclone mais forte do ano até o momento.

09S EUNICE 150130 0000 17.7S 67.7E SHEM *140 918*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Fev 2015 às 05:27)

Os dois principais modelos, ECMWF e GFS mostram a possibilidade de formação de um ciclone no Canal de Moçambique dentro das próximas 24 horas. 
Madagáscar deve acompanhar o desenvolvimento desse sistema.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Fev 2015 às 05:30)

Moderada Temps.Tropical Fundi afetou Madagascar entre 5 e 9 de Fevereiro.
Não se reporta danos significativos e fatalidades.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mar 2015 às 04:21)

Tempestade tropical 15S se formou ontem no Canal de Moçambique.
O ciclone é previsto para fazer landfall em Madagascar no dia 09 como uma Moderada Temps.Tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Mar 2015 às 04:16)

Ciclone 15S se dissipou antes de chegar a Madagascar.
Moderada Temps.Tropical Haliba se formou ao norte de Madagascar no dia 07 de março e está afetando neste momento as Ilhas Reunião e Maurício.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mar 2015 às 06:24)

No Índico Sul, tivemos até o momento 12 distúrbios tropicais, sendo que 9 chegaram no mínimo a força de uma Moderada Temps.Tropical.

Nomes - Categoria  - Áreas afetadas:
Adjali  - Temps. Tropical Severa (102 a 131km/h) - Madagáscar
Bansi  - Ciclone Tropical Muito Intenso (Acima de 240km/h) - Reunião, Maurício e Rodrigues
Chedza  - Temps. Tropical Severa (102 a 131km/h) -  Malawi, Moçambique e Madagascar.
Diamondra  - Moderada Temps.Tropical (70 a 100km/h) - Nenhuma
Eunice  - Ciclone Tropical Muito Intenso (Acima de 240km/h) - Rodrigues
Fundi  - Moderada Temps.Tropical (70 a 100km/h) - Madagáscar
Glenda  - Moderada Temps.Tropical (70 a 100km/h) - Nenhuma
Haliba  - Moderada Temps.Tropical (70 a 100km/h) - Reunião, Maurício e Madagáscar.

Kate e Bakung enquanto estavam ativos, adentraram na área que pertence ao Índico e saíram da área de monitoramento que pertence a Austrália. 
Kate se tornou um Ciclone Tropical Intenso (181 a 239km/h) e Bakung apenas uma baixa pressão remanescente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Abr 2015 às 06:50)

Duas tempestades se formaram no Índico Sul.

Joalane neste momento é uma Temps. Tropical Severa (102 a 131km/h) e está prevista para se tornar um Ciclone Tropical Intenso (181 a 239km/h).
O ciclone pode afetar as Ilhas Rodrigues.

Ikola se formou no dia 5 e rapidamente se intensificou para categoria 4 na escala australiana.
O ciclone pode ameaçar o sul da Austrália Ocidental. 
Ikola se formou no Índico Sul, porém está agora na área que pertence a Austrália.


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2015 às 19:51)

Tempestade Quang:
















Mais informação aqui:

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/storms/QUANG.html

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/24S/24S_floater.html

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/gms/index.html?area=2&element=0&mode=UTC

http://www.bom.gov.au/australia/satellite/?tz=AEST&unit=p23&domain=12&view=34&satSubmit=Refresh+View


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jun 2015 às 07:03)

Alguns modelos estão indicando a possibilidade de formação de um ciclone no começo da próxima semana no Mar da Arábia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2015 às 06:08)

Modelos mantém a formação de um ciclone, que pode ser significativo no Mar da Arábia na próxima semana. 
Paquistão, Irã, Índia e Omã devem monitorar o possível desenvolvimento desse ciclone.

00Z do GFS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jun 2015 às 06:46)

Invest 95A está sendo observado no Mar da Arábia para o possível desenvolvimento nos próximos dias. 
Paquistão, Irã, Índia e Omã devem seguir monitorando o possível desenvolvimento desse ciclone.
Próximo nome na lista é Ashobaa.


----------



## Orion (10 Jun 2015 às 00:26)

Ciclone Ashobaa:






Imagem com melhor definição aqui:

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=86006&src=eoa-iotd

Mais informação:

http://www.rsmcnewdelhi.imd.gov.in/index.php?lang=en#

e 

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/storms/ASHOBAA.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Jun 2015 às 00:26)

Ciclone Ashobaa que se formou no dia 07 de Junho, acabou felizmente não se intensificando da forma que era previsto por alguns modelos e não chegou nem mesmo a força de um furacão de categoria 1.  
O ciclone deve se dissipar entre amanhã e sexta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Jun 2015 às 07:46)

*Ciclone Ashobaa*

Na Ilha Masirah choveu 225 mm em 24 horas. 
A média anual é de apenas 40 mm, logo em 24 horas choveu o esperado para quase 6 anos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jul 2015 às 07:04)

UKMET mostrando um intenso ciclone afetando Índia e Bangladesh daqui cerca de 5 dias.
Modelo americano e europeu também indicam a possibilidade do desenvolvimento na área, porém no máximo uma depressão ou fraca tempestade tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2015 às 09:03)

Ciclone tropical Komen esteve ativo entre os dias 26 de Julho e 2 de Agosto.
O ciclone afetou Índia, Bangladesh e Myanmar deixando entre 170 e 493 mortos.
Milhares de casas foram destruídas nos três países.
Chuvas de monções e os restos do ciclone trouxeram muita chuva também para Nepal, Vietnã e Paquistão.

Em Chittagong, Bangladesh choveu 1212 mm.
Acumulados superiores a 1000 mm também foram registrados em outros locais de Bangladesh e Myanmar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Out 2015 às 04:13)

Chapala rapidamente se intensifica e possivelmente já é categoria 5.
O ciclone pode fazer landfall na segunda entre Omã e Yemen, trazendo principalmente fortes chuvas, que em alguns locais pode chegar a 300 mm, o que possivelmente irá causar grandes inundações.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Out 2015 às 05:49)

Devido ao relevo e também as péssimas construções, este tem o potencial para ser o ciclone mais mortal de 2015.
Em alguns locais poderia chover em 48 horas o esperado para 8 anos.


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2015 às 14:04)

@Felipe Freitas

Já há outro tópico mais atualizado 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/temporada-de-ciclones-no-indico-de-2015-2016.8470/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Out 2015 às 16:48)

Orion disse:


> @Felipe Freitas
> 
> Já há outro tópico mais atualizado
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/temporada-de-ciclones-no-indico-de-2015-2016.8470/


Orion, por ter se formado no dia 28, Chapala ainda pertence a temporada de 2014/2015.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Out 2015 às 16:48)

Chapala é o segundo ciclone mais intenso registrado no Mar Arábico, perdendo apenas de Gonu, 2007. 
Evacuações começaram a ser feitas no Yemen.


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2015 às 18:16)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Orion, por ter se formado no dia 28, Chapala ainda pertence a temporada de 2014/2015.



Mas os ciclone no Índico norte não têm datas oficiais. Não te posso forçar a nada, claro, mas é só para não dispersar os ciclones


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Nov 2015 às 19:49)

Depois de passar por duas substituições da parede do olho, Chapala novamente se tornou melhor organizado e neste momento é categoria 3. 

O ciclone afetou a ilha de Socotra, causando uma morte e deixando quase uma dezena de feridos. 
Ao menos 20 casas tiveram danos significativos.

O ciclone segue direto para Al Mukalla, que é uma cidade com cerca de 500 mil habitantes.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Nov 2015 às 19:50)

Vídeo que pode ser de Patricia ou Chapala.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Nov 2015 às 05:38)

Olhem essas imagens da cidade de Al Mukalla.
Pensem na quantidade de deslizamentos de terra que irá ocorrer se chover tudo isto que está sendo previsto.















paul_dw e  hawk2man


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Nov 2015 às 05:39)

Número de mortos na ilha de Socotra subiu para três.
Inundações registradas na ilha.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Nov 2015 às 05:41)




----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2015 às 16:00)

A tempestade deverá chegar a terra daqui a algumas horas mais a sul do que foi anteriormente modelado (anteriormente era na fronteira entre Omã e o Iémen).


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2015 às 16:31)

O _landfall_ pode ser acompanhado aqui:

http://en.sat24.com/en/sa


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Nov 2015 às 18:19)

O ciclone deve fazer landfall dentro de umas 4 horas, caso siga no seu deslocamento atual.
Nas últimas imagens de satélite, já pode ser visto uma tendência de enfraquecimento devido ao ar seco.





Mar bem agitado em Mukalla.


----------



## Teles (2 Nov 2015 às 23:57)

Fotos que me foram cedidas por um site privado de meteorologia.
Peço desculpa a qualidade pois as imagens estão num formato muito pequeno:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Nov 2015 às 03:02)

Chapala fez landfall como categoria 2, tornando se o ciclone mais forte a fazer landfall em algum país do Mar Arábico.
Existe um registro não oficial de uma rajada de vento de 156 km/h em Mukalla.

**Adrian Linares
@Adriansweather


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Nov 2015 às 03:07)

Mar agitado antes da chegada do ciclone


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Nov 2015 às 03:16)

Inundações em Al Mukalla.
@ SaeedShahoor


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Nov 2015 às 03:24)

Inundações em  Al Mukalla.















 @OmarAlburaiki e @jaferbalfas


----------



## lserpa (3 Nov 2015 às 13:52)

Teles disse:


> Fotos que me foram cedidas por um site privado de meteorologia.
> Peço desculpa a qualidade pois as imagens estão num formato muito pequeno:


Impressionante!  Muito provavelmente, daqui a um par de semanas até relva crescerá!!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Nov 2015 às 14:17)




----------



## lserpa (3 Nov 2015 às 14:29)




----------



## Teles (5 Nov 2015 às 12:10)

Mais duas fotos:


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2015 às 17:59)




----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2015 às 18:25)

*Chapala Drenches the Desert*

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=86940&src=eoa-iotd


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Dez 2015 às 07:04)

Devido a Chapala e Megh, a temporada de ciclones no Índico Norte terminou com um valor de energia ciclônica acumulada de quase 40, bem acima do normal que seria 15.
No total, até o momento tivemos 361 mortes causadas por ciclones no Índico Norte, sendo a maioria causada pela tempestade tropical Komen.


----------

